# How can they get away with this?



## juliana541 (Oct 19, 2005)

This really gets me peeved. I was watching tv (Tivo of course)and I was away from the remote for a minute and a Dish Network Commercial was on for the Dish DVR. Blatenly they blurt out "Its Better than Tivo" It can record 500 hours. I dont care if it can record 100 years of programing it is no contest between dish dvr and directivo or tivo in general. I would Love to see a nice Tivo law suit against Dish for false advertising. Talk about Dish Network Chutzpa


----------



## reh523 (Feb 28, 2006)

juliana541 said:


> This really gets me peeved. I was watching tv (Tivo of course)and I was away from the remote for a minute and a Dish Network Commercial was on for the Dish DVR. Blatenly they blurt out "Its Better than Tivo" It can record 500 hours. I dont care if it can record 100 years of programing it is no contest between dish dvr and directivo or tivo in general. I would Love to see a nice Tivo law suit against Dish for false advertising. Talk about Dish Network Chutzpa


It does do one thing better (control a second tv). So I assume you think every commercial you hear is the gospel truth?


----------



## cowboys2002 (Jun 15, 2001)

And it is a marketing pitch. That means it is the "opinion" of whomever came up with the ad or the client (Dish Network).

As a DTV customer with 3 combo boxes, I love the Tivo interface. Knowing I am getting a HDTV soon, I realize that at least 1 TV in my home will have a DTV HD DVR "without" Tivo.

Ads are designed to get people to buy something. Their claims are not always true.

In many thread on TCF, we discuss the pro's and cons of the various wirless carriers. What works for ME , may not work for YOU.


----------



## juliana541 (Oct 19, 2005)

reh523 said:


> It does do one thing better (control a second tv). So I assume you think every commercial you hear is the gospel truth?


I never said I thought it was the truth I was airing my disaproval of them saying they are better than Tivo. IMO They have no right to say they are in their commercials. I have used both and by a long shot they are not better than tivo.


----------



## cowboys2002 (Jun 15, 2001)

And Coke is better than Pepsi?

And Pepsi "taste" better than Coke.

Which is correct? It all depends on who you ask. They have a "right" to market their product. To Coke drinkers, Coke is better. Therefore, Coke can say in 'our' tests, coke beats Pepsi. Of course they leave "our" out.


----------



## rhuntington3 (May 1, 2001)

juliana541 said:


> I never said I thought it was the truth I was airing my disaproval of them saying they are better than Tivo. IMO They have no right to say they are in their commercials. I have used both and by a long shot they are not better than tivo.


That's marketing. You just have to learn to live with it.


----------



## HiDefGator (Oct 12, 2004)

while I have never tried a dish dvr, there are people that have posted here they like the dish dvr better.


----------



## dtremain (Jan 5, 2004)

Making a general statement that one thing is "better" than another is completely subjective, and, therefore, it cannot be proven or disproven.

Bruce Springstein is better than Bon Jovi. To one person, but not to another. It is a subjective decision.

The DISH DVR is "better" because of the recording capacity. A TiVo is "better" because of the logic of its interface and some of its features. It all depends on what an individual values most.

My compact Japanese car is better than a Porsche because it gets much better maileage and is more reliable. It all depends on what you are looking for.

As others have pointed out here, all of advertising is based upon this principle of logic. 

Get over it. There are real things in life to concern yourself with.


----------



## CrashHD (Nov 10, 2006)

Wow. I have absolutely never, ever, seen a commercial where a company says, "Our product is better than _(competitor name)_". What were they thinking?!?!


----------



## Dkerr24 (Oct 29, 2004)

CrashHD said:


> Wow. I have absolutely never, ever, seen a commercial where a company says, "Our product is better than _(competitor name)_". What were they thinking?!?!


Thanks - I needed the laugh!


----------



## snickerrrrs (Mar 31, 2006)

Is it better than Directivo? I've never used Dish so I don't know. I know some things are subjective but others can be factual (quantitative?). Their must be some truth to it or Tivo would be suing them for stealing their coding. Any opinions?


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Advertisers in the USA are allowed to compare their product against competitors, by name. That comparison may be relative though, I believe (by rule, not that Dish DVR compares to TiVo).


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

juliana541 said:


> This really gets me peeved. I was watching tv (Tivo of course)and I was away from the remote for a minute and a Dish Network Commercial was on for the Dish DVR. Blatenly they blurt out "Its Better than Tivo" It can record 500 hours. I dont care if it can record 100 years of programing it is no contest between dish dvr and directivo or tivo in general. I would Love to see a nice Tivo law suit against Dish for false advertising. Talk about Dish Network Chutzpa


Lawsuit? Since there is no way to definitively prove that one DVR is better than another, a lawsuit would be pointless. Companies are allowed to pass on their opinion.


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

Isn't Tivo suing Echostar/Dish for stealing their technology already??? I'm pretty sure that they are.



snickerrrrs said:


> Is it better than Directivo? I've never used Dish so I don't know. I know some things are subjective but others can be factual (quantitative?). Their must be some truth to it or Tivo would be suing them for stealing their coding. Any opinions?


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

reh523 said:


> It does do one thing better (control a second tv). So I assume you think every commercial you hear is the gospel truth?


I wish it was, although it's not.

If what you claim is demonstrably untrue, you can get into trouble, like this bozo...

http://www.consumeraffairs.com/news04/trudeau_informercials.html
http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/local/chi-trudeau_20nov20,1,3750596.story


----------



## rock_doctor (Oct 22, 2000)

The claim was based on a Cnet report. So they quoted a source. Maybe Cnet asked a whole bunch of DTiVo owners who were having reboot problems.... If you were the average user you would respond as "my tivo keeps crashing" not knowing DTV is the reason and the unit is doing the best it can with the garbage DTV is feeding it...

mark


----------



## linuxfreak (Nov 19, 2007)

magnus said:


> Isn't Tivo suing Echostar/Dish for stealing their technology already??? I'm pretty sure that they are.


They did and won.

To quote from here: http://oceania.digitalmedianet.com/articles/viewarticle.jsp?id=230991

"EchoStar will continue to pursue its appeal of the patent-infringement judgment that TiVo won..."

"We believe we're right, and we don't believe we infringed," Per EchoStar chairman and CEO Charlie Ergen "Win or lose [the appeal] we plan to have conversation with TiVo about how we can work together."

I switched from Dish Network to Direct TV just because of the HR10-250. I hope that by "work together" it means to introduce a true Tivo HD DVR to Dish Network.

I would switch back in a heartbeat.

Also read this: http://www.rapidtvnews.com/default....ubname=&pform=&sc=1966&hn=rapidtvnews&he=.com


----------



## Tburt (Nov 29, 2004)

_"while I have never tried a dish dvr, there are people that have posted here they like the dish dvr better."_

9 out of 10 crack smokers prefer Dish DVRs to Tivos. 

I have tried Dish DVRs, and they are totally crap. :down:


----------



## Billy Bob Boy (Jul 25, 2004)

I agree with the Op on this one. Especialy since I also have tried dish dvrs. And IMO They are worse much worse than Tivo. Unless of course you like a crappy user interface and tons of missed shows What did they do call 100 dish network suscribers and ask. Thats like asking 100 people coming out of Burger King which fries they like better BK or McDonalds


----------



## rock_doctor (Oct 22, 2000)

Billy Bob Boy said:


> What did they do call 100 dish network subscribers and ask. Thats like asking 100 people coming out of Burger King which fries they like better BK or McDonalds


They probably did, this is why you can't believe statistics w/o knowing where the data came from and how it was collected.

mark


----------



## dtremain (Jan 5, 2004)

rock_doctor said:


> They probably did, this is why you can't believe statistics w/o knowing where the data came from and how it was collected.
> 
> mark


Yes. That's what's wrong with the whole silly J. D. Powers survey. It surveys people about products that they currently choose to use. Of course they are biased in terms of whatever they are using.

Independent testing and monitoring is the only real way to evaluate somehting.

And, the, the question mark becomes the criteria you are using. If you look at certain aspects of the service as important, DISH would be better; if you look at other aspects as important, Directv would be better.

Since both services are acceptably good, any judgement is far too complex to be reliable across a large population.


----------



## rock_doctor (Oct 22, 2000)

If interested, here is the link to the cnet article they quote during this commercial.

http://reviews.cnet.com/digital-vid...h-network-vip622-hd/4505-6474_7-31778299.html

mark


----------



## Billy Bob Boy (Jul 25, 2004)

rock_doctor said:


> If interested, here is the link to the cnet article they quote during this commercial.
> 
> http://reviews.cnet.com/digital-vid...h-network-vip622-hd/4505-6474_7-31778299.html
> 
> mark


Wow that sounds like it blows the doors off the h20 which is the current d* Hd dvr. And yes it sounds better than a hr10-250 but than again a S2 Directivo is better than a S1.(At least it was designed that way:down: Usb ports for future use:down I wouldnt compare a S2 to a S1 in the same way I would not compare my Dell e1705 to say a 8 year old laptop. So If this is dishs basis to say its better than tivo Screw Them. If Dumb ass D* Kept up with tivo there would be a 3 channel recording Mpg4 Tivo. Dish can kiss My shiny Metal ass


----------



## asteffens (Aug 16, 2004)

I made the gigantic mistake switching from DirectTV to Dish. The main reason was that I was a Direct TV customer since about 94-95 and I got tired of them upgrading their dishes (up to the 5 LNB) and not upgrading/supporting the existing receivers to work with the new multi-LNB- dishes, totally not worth switching...the only thing the Dish HD DRV has in common with the Direct TV Tivo unit (HR10-250) is that they both record TV...LOL We miss our Tivo unit something fierce...DO NOT let anyone fool you, this thing is a POS compared to the 250...I kept my HR10-250, so when my contract is up with Dish, I can switch back to Direct TV...Direct TV has a better layout of the channels...about 100x better customer service (don't get me started with this one)...I haven't seen their new HD DVR, but it has to be better then the Dish HD one...there are so many things the TIVO has that this one doesn't that I could not even list them here...please don't try to find out for yourself...believe me, TIVO's got it right when your talking DVR's.


----------

